
Travel expenses - Muziwakhe_
Hi I&#x27;m an international founder looking to take part in y combinator this next season. I was wondering if you guys fund travelling expenses ?
======
gus_massa
For a faster official reply, it's better to ask them by email
info@ycombinator.com

~~~
Muziwakhe_
Thanks

